# working in Australia



## hsuch (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi everyone! Just want to know how to work as GP in Australia with qualification of Conjoint fellow of RACGP + HKCFP ( with all training finished in HK) ,also holding the specialist degree for family medicine and currently working as family physician in Hospital Authority. Any need for assessment by AMC through the specialist pathway? Looking forward to hearing from you soon. Thank you very much!


----------



## farrukh3006 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think you ask the question at wrong forum, this forum is about hongkong not for australia


----------

